# Paph haynaldianum



## bigleaf (Dec 24, 2014)

I was happy to discover Paph haynaldianum in spike/bud today. The joy of having many plants. 
I have two of these. The smaller single growth plant suffered root root earlier this summer when my mix holds too much water. It's been corrected and the plant is doing better. It even put out a spike too. I was under the impression this species need to be larger to flower.












This is my first time growing this species. I think it is hardier than paph lowii. I bought one in bloom two years ago and it has not rebloomed yet.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see pics of the blooms.

I go back and forth as to whether I like lowii or haynaldianum more. As for whether haynaldianum is more difficult than lowii (or vice versa), I can neither confirm nor deny. I've been told that the albino form of haynaldianum is quite easy to grow and bloom, in fact it was referred to as "grows like a weed". And I know from experience that many of the modern lowii clones are not particularly difficult.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 24, 2014)

bigleaf said:


> I was under the impression this species need to be larger to flower.


...maybe you're just that good ;-)


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I can't wait to see pics of the blooms.
> 
> I go back and forth as to whether I like lowii or haynaldianum more. As for whether haynaldianum is more difficult than lowii (or vice versa), I can neither confirm nor deny. I've been told that the albino form of haynaldianum is quite easy to grow and bloom, in fact it was referred to as "grows like a weed". And I know from experience that many of the modern lowii clones are not particularly difficult.



very exciting! looks like they will have great color.

i love both these species. the newer flasks are indeed growing like weeds. if you get a 4n lowii it can grow very well. i've had a few other lowii clones that are very slow to pick up any size.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice, haynaldianum bloom on fairly small plants and the albino form being easy is why you see so many hybrids with it. Now if only someone would remake Harumi with both coloratum and albino forms!! :drool:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 24, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I can't wait to see pics of the blooms.
> 
> I go back and forth as to whether I like lowii or haynaldianum more. As for whether haynaldianum is more difficult than lowii (or vice versa), I can neither confirm nor deny. I've been told that the albino form of haynaldianum is quite easy to grow and bloom, in fact it was referred to as "grows like a weed". And I know from experience that many of the modern lowii clones are not particularly difficult.





Justin said:


> very exciting! looks like they will have great color.
> 
> i love both these species. the newer flasks are indeed growing like weeds. if you get a 4n lowii it can grow very well. i've had a few other lowii clones that are very slow to pick up any size.


I was wondering why my lowii was so slow, now I know (the fact that it didn't have that great a root system, didn't help). I think I was told by someone somewhere that lowii is an easy species and good as a first multi Paph. I'm wondering if I didn't confuse lowii with philippinense, though...


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2014)

I've seen large and small blooming haynaldianum

Most of the haynaldianums I've seen are smaller than the average lowii, but I know of at least a couple very large ones.

I haven't messed around with many haynaldianum, but have lots of lowii. I think they are generally pretty easy/fast to grow if you don't overfeed them.

The basket system works very well for me for both of these species.

Lowii is usually found as an epiphyte or lithophyte anyway.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 25, 2014)

Rick said:


> I've seen large and small blooming haynaldianum
> 
> Most of the haynaldianums I've seen are smaller than the average lowii, but I know of at least a couple very large ones.
> 
> ...


That was probably what I did wrong with my lowii at the beginning. When I repotted it last time, I made sure the substrate was very airy, and it started to grow roots then. I guess it's a bit behind, but it has started to 'beef up' like most of my other multis now.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 28, 2015)

Should be open by tomorrow. Can't wait. I Check on it everyday.


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2015)

looking good!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks nice and dark.


----------



## troy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello big leaf, wandering what yur geographical location is?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 28, 2015)

Peter of Big Leaf is a Texan.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 29, 2015)

Exciting times!


----------



## abax (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks very dark and I can't wait to see it completely open.
BTW, when will you start building another greenhouse?
;>)


----------



## troy (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks, I was wandering bcuse, I have a haynaldianum pushing up also, I guess this when they bloom, how often do you water yours?


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 29, 2015)

Water about once every 3-5 days.


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2015)

oh man you are killing us! the colors look awesome! this is why i am growing out a flask of these and even though they are growing quickly i can't wait to see them flower! can't wait to see yours in full bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2015)

Yummmmm!


----------



## Trithor (Jan 30, 2015)

That is looking top! Man, am I looking forward to the fully-open pics.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 30, 2015)

can't waitttt...


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 31, 2015)

Photo update. Cloudy day


----------



## troy (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice!!! Your plant has lighter colored thinner leaves than mine although mine is in direct light for two hours a day, maybe the 2 plants grow in different elevations?


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2015)

love it!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow that's excellent. I also like your previous photo wherein the plant was backlit and you could see all the fuzz on the stem.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2015)

Stunning, Peter!


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2015)

WOW! I love it and the spots are just wonderful. I really
liked the "hairy" photo too. I hope to see Big Leaf selling
Paphs. one of these days!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 3, 2015)

Photo update. Three days later






This is second one that just opened


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice color! What's the NS?


----------



## Camellkc (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice color! When there is improvement on the flower count on the next bloom, it will be an outstanding one.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 4, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Nice color! What's the NS?



15 cm NS


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 8, 2015)

color for haynaldianum is often transparent or washed out looking, yours is very nice with good depth of color. Love it.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2015)

love it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2015)

very nicely coloured clone


----------

